# icd9 wheelchair eval



## mamacase1 (Aug 9, 2010)

Can someone tell me what icd9 u would use for a wheelchair eval?


----------



## cmcgarry (Aug 9, 2010)

Is this an evaluation to see if the patient needs a wheelchair?  If so, I would code the underlying reason for this (muscle weakness, paralysis of some type, etc. - whatever is supported by the documentation in the medical record).

Hope this helps.


----------



## mamacase1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thank you that was what I was orginally thinking but I wasn't 100% sure.


----------

